# Grow Outs



## AK-EBJD (Feb 23, 2008)

I think I have a general idea what "Grow Outs" means but can someone give me a specific description. :-?

Thanks


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

my definition: fry that have passed the first cull, and are now in the process of being conditioned for resale, relocating, and/or shipping.


----------



## acreal (Jan 18, 2006)

Or simply a place for fry to grow without the big boys' "attention". :lol:


----------



## AK-EBJD (Feb 23, 2008)

lloyd said:


> my definition: fry that have passed the first cull, and are now in the process of being conditioned for resale, relocating, and/or shipping.


Thanks lloyd, and that brings me to another term question. What goes into "conditioning"? I see the term used all the time in the forums. Is conditioning just giving them a chance to grow out and cull any remaining weak stock?


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I refer to "grow outs" as...

A fish which has pasted the fry stage (actually looks like a miniature version of it's species) but is not yet sexually mature...

I also use it at times to describe a tank (grow out tank) for juvi (pre-sexually mature) or even young adults who aren't quite large enough to breed or socialize with full grown fish...

To my knowledge this is a slang term without a true hobby definition...


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

my definition for 'conditioning': a preplanned schedule of specific alterations, as compared to standard day-to-day care, that will better prepare that fish for change.
a few examples: 1) fish are often fasted prior to shipping, 2) females are often fed enriched diets prior to being introduced to males, and 3) some species require an alteration to water parameters (temperature, ph, salinity, etc.) to stimulate spawn activities. 
i use the term 'conditioning', as a descriptive for maintaining fry in grow out, because there are specific alterations to regular maintenance that will assist with optimum growth potential. special grow formulas, increased water change schedules, and specific filtration choices, to name a few. and as nc_nutcase mentioned: quarantee tanks are often part of the conditioning process for young fish, before they are introduced to potential stress factors, hence the term 'grow out tank'. HTH.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Excellent Fellas, excellent :thumb:


----------

